# How the hell do I keep brown sugar from turning into a damn boulder when stored?



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 5, 2019)

The only thing I use it for is when I make hams but I don't do that very often. As a result everytime I grab it out of the pantry it's a brick. I buy the small boxes but I always end up throwing out a 90% full container.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 5, 2019)

Put a heel of bread in the bag.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 5, 2019)

How to Keep Brown Sugar Soft


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 5, 2019)

Muh granny used to keep hers in a container with a tight lid on it.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 5, 2019)

don't buy it--------add a tablespoon of molasses to a cup of white sugar------


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 5, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The only thing I use it for is when I make hams but I don't do that very often. As a result everytime I grab it out of the pantry it's a brick. I buy the small boxes but I always end up throwing out a 90% full container.


keep it freeken dry.air tight seal

Airtight - Food Storage Containers - Food Storage - The Home Depot


----------



## mdk (Dec 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Put a heel of bread in the bag.



We use marshmallows, but bread heels work just as well.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks all. The air never occurred to me


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 5, 2019)

mdk said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Put a heel of bread in the bag.
> ...



I thought Odddball was just kidding about the bread heels. lol.


----------



## mdk (Dec 5, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



He’s not. I would use them as well, but my favorite peanut butter sandwich involves both heels.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 5, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


I use bread in fresh cookie containers.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 5, 2019)

mdk said:


> He’s not. I would use them as well, but my favorite peanut butter sandwich involves both heels.



I like the heels, too.  Sometimes I wish you could buy a whole loaf of heels.


----------



## CWayne (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## depotoo (Dec 5, 2019)

If I buy a box (prefer the bag, if I can find it) after I open it, I tuck it tightly and in the box upside down.  Helps keep the air out.  With a bag, simple tight twist tie does the trick.


----------



## mdk (Dec 5, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Cookies don’t last long enough in this house to require a container/jar or something to prevent them from getting stale. lol


----------



## L.K.Eder (Dec 5, 2019)

store each granule separately.


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 5, 2019)

Put a Saltine Cracker and the sugar in a air tight Tupperware container....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 5, 2019)

You can buy storage containers that are designed to keep it soft.
   It has a clay puck in the lid to absorb moisture.
They work great!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Put a heel of bread in the bag.


That’s what I do with my cocaine!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 5, 2019)

Other suggestions above, work great......but just so ya know..even if it is a solid brick, it's still good. Just have to hammer it out


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 5, 2019)

You can also nuke it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 5, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Other suggestions above, work great......but just so ya know..even if it is a solid brick, it's still good. Just have to hammer it out


I have Travertine countertops. NO HAMMERING ALLOWED. Punishable by death.


----------



## Disir (Dec 5, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The only thing I use it for is when I make hams but I don't do that very often. As a result everytime I grab it out of the pantry it's a brick. I buy the small boxes but I always end up throwing out a 90% full container.



ProKeeper Baker's Storage Set of 6

OXO Good Grips POP Brown Sugar Keeper



I love this store.  I mean love. Serious love.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 5, 2019)

Disir said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I use it for is when I make hams but I don't do that very often. As a result everytime I grab it out of the pantry it's a brick. I buy the small boxes but I always end up throwing out a 90% full container.
> ...



  Yeah....
Already posted that.
   The clay pucks really do work.


----------



## Disir (Dec 5, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Yes, they do.  

I knew I should have read the whole thing. On the other hand, since that screen is already open and all,  it probably wouldn't hurt for me to just go ahead and browse.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 5, 2019)

I use a hammer


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I use a hammer


See post 22 for further information


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 5, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The only thing I use it for is when I make hams but I don't do that very often. As a result everytime I grab it out of the pantry it's a brick. I buy the small boxes but I always end up throwing out a 90% full container.


Buy a welding electrode oven


----------



## Thunk (Dec 5, 2019)

Squeeze the air out of the bag & wrap it up really tight and tape it closed. 

I did this & a year later the brown sugar was still soft. 

But it never goes bad...it's just tough to chisel a chunk off...you never need to throw it out.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 5, 2019)

Add water, and yeast and let it ferment. Then fire up the still and make rum.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 5, 2019)

Ask Mick Jagger to hold onto it for you.


----------



## DOTR (Dec 5, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The only thing I use it for is when I make hams but I don't do that very often. As a result everytime I grab it out of the pantry it's a brick. I buy the small boxes but I always end up throwing out a 90% full container.



Write to Greta Thunberg. She’s like some kind of all wise Oracle or something.


----------

